# is this ich ?



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i noticed this on one one of the small fry i have, it looks like it could be a case of ich. i need to confirm please help if you no thank-you.

i have already turned my temp up tonight, but i add aquarium salt every time i put water in so that would mean i can't put more in right?

also i have used this tank 33gal in the past to quarintine feeders


----------



## Skellon (May 18, 2003)

I cant see where you mean..... had ich a while ago, despite treatment it wipped out my fish. Very distinctive, like sugar grains all over the fish.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sorry no fish picture...might be ich...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

as requested you can send me the pic - I sent you my e-mail address


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I think you do have white spot


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

hang on - is the white sheen on the top on the fish or just lighting?

I suggest you do a water change, add salt, raise the temp and mediate for white spot and remember to half the dose


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i'm sorry i don't see anthing wrong....but if its looks as tho its been sprinkled with salt it probably is ich...just raise the temp on the tank and add salt...raising the temp makes the ich lifecycle run faster..


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

thanks innes got your e-mail







and for everybody else also thanks







and if you really want to see the pic just click on my web-shot in my sig and go to the piranha photo album, and it's the last pic..,,

thanks


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I think you need to half the dosage for young fish, so be carefull, and dont add salt if you already have some in the tank.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Innes said:


> I think you need to half the dosage for young fish, so be carefull, and dont add salt if you already have some in the tank.


 Yea, until you do a water change, don't add anymore salt.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I dont see ich, i restored the original pic.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

all is i could say is that only the one fry has this white patchy marks im thinking only ich







but i have never seen heater burns or could it be just scrapes on the gills.

attn: DON H







CAN YOU PLEASE LEAVE ME YOUR 2cents please thanks


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Now that I can see the pic....

It doesn't look like ich to me.

How long have you been seeing this? If it's more than 2 days and it hasn't gotten any worse, then I wouldn't worry about it yet.

It is normal for one fish to get ich and not others, if it's in the first day or two.

I just don't see ich on that fish yet.

Unless you took the pic the first hour he had it. I only see 2 white spots on him and that could be glare.

I think the main questions are, how long ago did you take the pic, and is it worse now?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Jor said:


> Now that I can see the pic....
> 
> It doesn't look like ich to me.
> 
> ...


it has been close to a week now that i had noticed it. at first i thought, camera flash but then i looked really good when they stopped freakin out and it's something on the fish







.......... i have a chinese algea eater in there do you think he might be trying to suck some slime off this little dude for bugging him?


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

If it's been a wekk, then I can say with 100% surety that it isn't ich. He'd be dead or overgrown with "whitespot" if it was that long. More than a couple days and he'd be covered all over with ich and getting worse with every day.

Them chinese algea eaters are nice when they're young and eat all kinds of alge, but when they get bigger they'll kill all the fish in the aquarium with them.

They're ruthless. Not because they can kill p's or cichlids, but because they do their dirty work at night when both are in a slumber.

But, no it doesn't look like any bite from a chinese algae eater that I have seen. Not to say that it isn't, but just in my experience. Someone else might be able to come along and say otherwise in their experience tho.

I would get rid of that chinese algea eater tho. jmo.

I know I'm no help man and I'm sorry. I'm just hoping to try and "finish the puzzle" for you.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

jor you have some verry good input thanks alot


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

That's a very nice looking pic, but I can't tell for certain what it is (if there's even anything wrong with the fish... looks healthy). I don't even see spot on the fins. How's the behavior of the fish? Is it scraping against rocks or seem like it's breathing rapidly and hard? If that's the case, then it's probably a parasitic infection. Fortunately, most parasites that look like spots (like ich and chilodonella) can be easilty treated by just adding salt and increasing the temp. Keep us posted if the condition worsens.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

he/she is verry active not rubbing on anthing and eats fine!! all of the fry spend all of there time playing in the bubbles horsing arround. no signs of sickness i will watch over carefully and post another update pic in a week, to show progress or if it gets worse.

 thanks DonH


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Jor said:


> They're ruthless. Not because they can kill p's or cichlids, but because they do their dirty work at night when both are in a slumber.


 not that I have seen, I would agree that some are aggressive, and suck the slime from other fish, but it is more on an individual basis, and it not a rule.


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

I can't tell if it is ich or not, but I did notice the piece of coral in the water. I suggest taking that out since it can harden your water and buffer your Ph higher (unless thats what you want of course.) Just my 2 cents


----------

